# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Installation de snort

## amidouflorian

Bonjour.Quelqu'un saurait comment installer snort sous Centos os 6.7 svp?
j'ai essay avec plusieurs liens sur internet mais ca ne fonctionne pas merci

----------


## Auteur

Ce n'est pas le bon endroit pour poser la question...

----------

